# Donkey Fly Masks (with ears)



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 10, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a reputable place to order them from?

I see the Crusader masks come with donkey ears, do any others? And where do you buy them from? I'm not seeing much!

Thanks!

Angie


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 11, 2007)

I would check out "Valley Vet" & "Country Supply" both are reputable and I have seen them at both places....not sure about the brand though??

LOL...I would have to get a custom mask for Bunny .....her ears are HUGE




:


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you! I guess I have never seen donkey fly masks in those catalogs...but then I never had the reason to look! I will check those out! I think I will probably be needing to get two.....with donkey #2 probably coming home tomorrow!!!

Angie


----------

